# June 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> [ img ] paste url here [ /img]
> 
> done without the spaces.


FYI - The tags only work if there is a valid URL between them.  No need to (possibly) confuse people with spaces that must be deleted.





^^^shows as plain text.


edit
That does NOT work on the URL tags though.  Those need a space between the [ and /.


----------



## Overread

Oh didn't know that, I've changed the original now so that its clearer and without the removal of spaces part.


----------



## Josh66

Crimbfighter - Where does your head go on a bad day?



crimbfighter said:


>


----------



## Ernicus

EricD   Ospreys in flight (2nd image, no title per se)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/286537-ospreys-flight.html


----------



## invisible

Urban human tracks, by alain_bellone



alain_bellone said:


>


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Rizsavi said:


>


Speed


----------



## Compaq

Is that a..............train?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Wooooo-wooooo!


----------



## ShootProof

Awesome railcar pic.


----------



## AlexSmith

I vote for the train. Awesome shot.


----------



## HughGuessWho

cgipson1 - 30x15" print of The Walden Mountain shot - Final Edit



cgipson1 said:


>


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

manaheim said:


>


?


----------



## Compaq

Apparently I need to shoot train stuff if I want to get in here


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Oh my, that train simply took my breath away!


----------



## jwbryson1

How does one accomplish this truly amazing shot?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

jwbryson1 said:


> How does one accomplish this truly amazing shot?



Click the double arrows beside the original posters name, appear at his thread, and he will tell you.


----------



## Overread

Guys - I'm all for chatter in the thread, however if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:





the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## WilliamDSLR

I love seeing these TPF photo's of the month! Fantastic shots!!  So far, the train one is doing it for me!


----------



## sm4him

It's gonna be hard to even find one to nominate, given the quality of the already-posted nominations. There's already three I'd have a tough time choosing between, and I can't imagine finding a photo in the next week that I'd pick over all three!


----------



## manaheim

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ?



Thanks, Bitter.   I'm honored. 

Edit: Removed my quoted photo for Over.


----------



## sovietdoc

So the month of June is dominated by the train theme.  More Choo Choo please ^_^


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

molested_cow said:


>


From the thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/288813-photographers-kinda-weird.html


Whelp, there's my three nomiknees!


----------



## Ernicus

Drinking again Bitter?

...hasn't affected your judgement though, nice choices.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah, thanks. But I think I F'ed myself for voting.


----------



## Overread

Queen Of The Savages by michakac
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/288516-queen-savages.html


----------



## Jaemie

mishele said:


> *"Perfect Storm," by mishele
> *



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/289006-prefect-storm.html#post2629684 [sic]


----------



## dextr

not adhering to the rules..sorry for the post


----------



## Overread

dextr - please read the rules  - you cannot nominate your own photos for the competition


----------



## dextr

Overread said:


> dextr - please read the rules  - you cannot nominate your own photos for the competition



sorry.. deleting post


----------



## joinebee

cool


----------



## Compaq

My nominations this month:

*mod edit - nomination removed - sorry wasn't posted in June*


Skyline; Lewiston, Maine


Sagitta said:


>


----------



## Overread

And June is over - and what a steamy month is has been; and now its time to head over to the voting poll and choo choo choose your best from the month 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/289812-voting-poll-potm-june-2012-a.html

(and I think I'm done with train jokes for the month too )


----------

